# 3 Male Rats - Elkhart, IN



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

I took in 3 male rats today. Their owner was going to put them outside for the cats to take care of because she decided she didn't want them anymore. 

They are between 7-8 weeks old. 

I will travel within a reasonable distance to find these boys a good home. I cannot keep them. I have 11 girls and 10 one week old babies in my care right now. 

They are super shy but very sweet. Will make great pets with a lot of cuddles and love.


----------

